# Puppies!!! (pic heavy)



## eslucky (May 10, 2012)

STOP! I have puppy fever now! They are just too cute! Beautiful pics.


----------



## photoweborama (Dec 6, 2007)

eslucky said:


> STOP! I have puppy fever now! They are just too cute! Beautiful pics.


Me too!!!:doh:
My son likes the one that is sleeping away from the others.  He says it's just like Bo! sleeps all the time!

Just look at that face!


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

You know as soon as you put "Puppies" & "Pictures" in the title of a thread it's gonna get Ohhhhhhs, & Ahrrrrr's, in every answer, and so they should get them... 

Oh by the way, here's my Ohhhhhhs... :heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat.. What a bunch of cuties...!!!. :wave:


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Puppies are beautiful. I hope their mom comes home soon.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures of these beautiful little ones.


----------



## photoweborama (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks for such great comments!

The mom has been in the hospital for two weeks now. It's going to cost an arm and a leg. I don't know what is wrong with her, they told me, but I forgot. Some sort of surgery.

They said they may have to retire her after this. I asked my wife, and usually she has daggers coming out of her eyes when I ask about getting another Golden.. This time she said maybe. She would have to meet her first, and she has to be smaller than Bo. That is not a hard thing to do since Bo is 103 pounds!! She is normal sized, abut 50-60 pounds.


----------



## vleffingwell (Jan 12, 2011)

I just put my old gal down last week - I have two goldens left but seeing these pics makes me want another one! Awwww! So cute!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Beautiful photos of VERY adorable pups


----------



## photoweborama (Dec 6, 2007)

Maybe it's just me, but Golden's are the only breed that are adorably cute when they are pups, AND when they are full grown.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I hope you will adopt their mom. It is so sad she cant be with her babies.


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

photoweborama said:


> Maybe it's just me, but Golden's are the only breed that are adorably cute when they are pups, AND when they are full grown.


I TOTALLY agree!!! Love them!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## photoweborama (Dec 6, 2007)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I hope you will adopt their mom. It is so sad she cant be with her babies.


I hope we get to adopt her too. She is really sweet... but I don't think I've met a Golden that wasn't sweet!:wave:


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

photoweborama said:


> I hope we get to adopt her too. She is really sweet... but I don't think I've met a Golden that wasn't sweet!:wave:


There are dogs and there are goldens. Goldens are the best.


----------



## jjgold90 (Aug 16, 2012)

Even though my dog is 15 weeks, I already miss the small little puppy he was

Your pups are just tooo cute!


----------



## photoweborama (Dec 6, 2007)

Well, I saw the mother this week and she is doing fine. 
She had been shaved everywhere. Her belly and every place where she had an IV.
She was in the hospital for a week and almost died.

They are going to have her fixed in November. 
I hope we can get her. My wife is not crazy about the idea though. I hope I can win her over.

Her registered name is Cassovia Treasure Bessie. Here is a picture of her:


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

The puppies are so cute. Mom is beautiful--so happy to hear she is OK.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Mom is beautiful, I am so glad that she is doing well. Hope you can work things out and your wife recognizes that your boy needs playing buddy when he is "off duty".


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Awww! How sweet!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

So adorable!!!


----------



## photoweborama (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments.
Like I said, I hope we can get the mom, Bessie. She is so cute, and I though I'd never own a English Cream, but if I can get her...

My friends, the breeder paid a ton of money for her and had her shipped over from Slovakia. 
I know you guys are all probably veterans of shipping pups, but just the thought of it makes me cringe. So much can go wrong.

I used to sell guitars on eBay and ship them all over the world. I was a nervous wreck until I heard from the buyer that it made there ok. Just think of the stress of shipping a pup! A live animal! I'd probably have a heart attack and die from the stress!


----------



## petersonwood (Sep 28, 2021)

photoweborama said:


> Thanks for all the comments.
> Like I said, I hope we can get the mom, Bessie. She is so cute, and I though I'd never own a English Cream, but if I can get her...
> 
> My friends, the breeder paid a ton of money for her and had her shipped over from Slovakia.
> ...


----------



## petersonwood (Sep 28, 2021)

hello,
I was searching for info on Bessie and came across this conversation. We were the lucky ones who got to take her home after she was sick. We just lost her a few months ago but what a sweet heart. She was the best dog ever. We are looking to see if any of her off spring have been bred so we can get one of her grand children. If you know where any of them ended up we would love to know.


----------



## photoweborama (Dec 6, 2007)

petersonwood said:


> hello,
> I was searching for info on Bessie and came across this conversation. We were the lucky ones who got to take her home after she was sick. We just lost her a few months ago but what a sweet heart. She was the best dog ever. We are looking to see if any of her off spring have been bred so we can get one of her grand children. If you know where any of them ended up we would love to know.


I’ll ask Debbie if she knows. They retired and moved to Oaklahoma. I have Brooke, their last breeding female, and she’s adorable!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## photoweborama (Dec 6, 2007)

Debbie said she had been breed a couple times before retiring, so there won’t be a lot of them out there. 

I have a line on Chip, her grandson is with another breeder friend, and Cordee is owned by people I’ve met, but she might be retired by now.

I’ll make some calls.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

